

SCIENCE: Save the Earth by Peeing in the Shower - bob31
http://news.yahoo.com/science-save-earth-peeing-shower-190635500.html

======
simonblack
And to those whose initial reaction is 'Eww! How dirty!' I have to say this:
urine is normally more bacteria-free than tap-water coming out of the shower-
head.

(Which is why it is a good wound-cleanser for soldiers in battle)

------
Fjolsvith
This is brilliant!

